# 23 weeks pregnant with constant contractions but no dilation?



## KMCN

Last week at 22 and a half weeks pregnant with twins, I noticed contractions every 5 minutes all day long. I called the OB doctor and he had me immediately go up to Labor and Delivery to monitor the contractions. The contractions were measuring like a woman in labor, so he checked my cervix, totally closed. Gave me a terb shot which stopped the contractions for only about 1/2 hour and hooked me up to an IV and pumped me full of fluids. After 6 hours, he checked my cervix again, still no dilation, so he sent me home and told me to take it easy and drink lots of fluids. The past 8 days, I've continued to have these contractions. Every 5 minutes. Sometimes every 2 minutes! I've been into Labor and Delivery several times, even spent the night, and was referred to a high risk OB. My cervix has been checked about 10 times in the last 8 days, absolutely no dilation! I've been placed on bed rest and will be monitored every week. I'm only 23 and a half weeks pregnant and am so nervous about these! So far I'm not dilating, but I'm just not sure if I will or not! I've heard that some woman have an irritable uterus and just contract throughout their whole pregnancies and never dialte. But, I also hear that these contractions CAN lead to dilation and preterm labor. Anybody have these benign contractions frequently and never have any dilation???


----------



## jogami

Wow that does sound scary! Sorry I have no advice but I think at least it's positive that there is no dilation! The contractions could cause something to progress so I'm glad they are monitoring you.

Good luck and feet up!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yes, it started for me around 18 weeks. I was monitored with a transvaginal ultrasound once a week to ensure there were no cervical changes. At 30.5 weeks things became "different", so I went to the hospital and I was in preterm labor which they were able to stop, and I went on to deliver perfect babies at 35+4. 

So, yes, it's scary and yes you need to be monitored vigilantly, but you CAN make it!


----------



## san fran shan

I just posted a very similar thing yesterday. I am further along than you, but also having lots of contractions. Because I am too lazy to write it all out again, here is the link to my post if you haven't already read it.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/twins-triplets-multiples/1263981-lots-contractions.html

Glad you are seeking medical attention and not ignoring things. Hope the contractions settle down for you. :hugs:


----------

